# 03/15 Maryland HERF anyone????



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

I know just this weekend (yesterday actually) some of you got together and herf'd but i was wondering if anyone would be interested in something this comming Saturday 03/15/08. I know alot of people weren't able to make this past weeks HERF due to last minute changes so consider this a make up day. 

I'm off all day & would like to do something around lunch time if anyone's up for it. 

I'm a newb here so if you have some ideas of where to go in the MD area & want to meet up make some suggestions & lets make this happen.

looking forward to meeting some fellow BOTLs in the MD area


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

VA ! VA ! 

:tu


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

koolbooy said:


> VA ! VA !
> 
> :tu


:tpd:


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> :tpd:


SEE !! now u have to do it in VA!


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

I wouldn't mind driving a little bit, however not trying to go too far since it is kinda last minute. 

I'm down with doing it in VA.......where at...hopefully at least close to the MD line


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

everyone talks about That's Amore, i wouldnt mind going there. but im ready to herf with u guys! i missed 1 since ive been apart of CS and thats 1 to many !


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

koolbooy said:


> everyone talks about That's Amore, i wouldnt mind going there. but im ready to herf with u guys! i missed 1 since ive been apart of CS and thats 1 to many !


I mapquested it for this past herf when that was a possibility and that would work for me....i'd prefer closer to home but it seems the majority of you guys are from VA so i dont have a problem driving a little to compensate.

I agree, i missed this past one & that is too many. I wanted to make it so bad but work came a calling & i had to go in. Being on call 24/7 sucks:ss


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I may be free, but I ain't driving to VA. Let me know if Timmonium/Hunt Valley is more your speed - http://www.humidour.com/


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm up for something but I ain't driving to Balmer. :tu


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

PitDog said:


> I'm up for something but I ain't driving to Balmer. :tu


 well then where will you drive?????


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Mark C said:


> I may be free, but I ain't driving to VA. Let me know if Timmonium/Hunt Valley is more your speed - http://www.humidour.com/





PitDog said:


> I'm up for something but I ain't driving to Balmer. :tu





4thtry said:


> well then where will you drive?????


Frederick County! :r
Seriously though, I'm interested, count me as a maybe right now.


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

I drove an hour each way yesterday so I guess anywhere up to an hour would be fine.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

Anyone interested in sticking to this past Saturday's original plans???

Lunch at That's Amore then smokes at Bethesda tabac.


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

lets make it happen!


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

i got it confused, orignal plans were lunch somewhere & go to Signature 

OR we do That's Amore. 

doesn't really matter to me, that's amore is a little over an hour drive from me & i'm not trying to drive much further than that


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

????????


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

PitDog said:


> I drove an hour each way yesterday so I guess anywhere up to an hour would be fine.


:tpd:, I did the same basically. If we can keep it right around the 50-60 mile mark I could probably make it, though I won't get there until about 7:30 or 8.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Herf at Teds!!!!!! :tu


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

68TriShield said:


> Herf at Teds!!!!!! :tu


how generous:r


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Herf at Teds!!!!!! :tu


My garage is a mess! :r


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Geez....is that all you people do in Maryland is herf???


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

stevieray said:


> Geez....is that all you people do in Maryland is herf???


they had one last week & due to unforseen circumstances a bunch of folks weren't able to make it.......so this is a make-up game so to speak. :ss


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

if its in VA im there :tu


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

stevieray said:


> Geez....is that all you people do in Maryland is herf???


Yes, yes it is. :ss


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't let me stand in the way of having something closer to VA. I just got to hang with many of you, so I'd rather those that weren't there get accomodated. If we can't work it out I'll try to hook something up with the Baltimore crew and get my herf on.:chk


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

Here's an idea...just throwing it out there

www.titancigar.com

We could go there. It's in Crofton/Gambrills Maryland so not too far away for you VA peeps. I talked to the guy there, said as long as we order a drink or buy some smokes from him we can use the lounge....and apparentely the lounge is really nice.

plus on saturday's they're open until 12am & there's plenty of restaraunts near by.

Meet for lunch, go to titan for after lunch smokes & stay till whenever

From VA basically you guys would take rt50 east.....then hit rt3 north and you'd eventually make a Uturn to be on rt3 south so that your on the right side of rt3 & bam...its right there off of route 3 in the Waugh Chappel shopping center.

let me know if this works for everyone


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

i just found out, theres a Ashton San Cristobal tasting at Tysons Corner, VA. so maybe that i'll make it up to MD


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Ashburn to Baltimore: 69.3 mi – about 1 hour 22 mins
Ashburn to Gambrills: 65.1 mi – about 1 hour 19 mins

I'm not really feeling that.

Don't let that stop you from setting up something in MD though. I herfed last weekend so I'm good.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

PitDog said:


> Ashburn to Baltimore: 69.3 mi - about 1 hour 22 mins
> Ashburn to Gambrills: 65.1 mi - about 1 hour 19 mins
> 
> I'm not really feeling that.


Eh maybe not so good then.


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

PitDog said:


> Ashburn to Baltimore: 69.3 mi - about 1 hour 22 mins
> Ashburn to Gambrills: 65.1 mi - about 1 hour 19 mins
> 
> I'm not really feeling that.
> ...


wow, thats to much. i rather we all go to NY lol


----------

